
Python Launcher For The Win(dows) - BareNakedCoder
https://www.barenakedcoder.com/blog/2020/03/python-launcher-for-the-windows/
======
BareNakedCoder
Running Python on Windows? Here’s how to use Python Launcher for Windows to
run multiple Python versions installed on one Windows machine. Including how
to create virtual environments for different Python versions.

[https://www.barenakedcoder.com/blog/2020/03/python-
launcher-...](https://www.barenakedcoder.com/blog/2020/03/python-launcher-for-
the-windows/)

